# LOL @ cena cheating on his wife with a porn star



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Fuck the wwe. Hope their golden boy gets fucked for this! COME ON TMZ PRINT THIS STORY! This could save pro wrestling


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

YES! Lets bring this monster down!!


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

Yeah so what? The kids love him :cena2


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Seriously ? The WWE is going to attack the ex-wife ? Pathetic ... Cena should be fired. Speak of a role-model ...


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

BE A STAR KIDZZZZZZ


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

:lmao, Cena is fucked. But i thoght he loved fat girls:cena


----------



## Koko B Ware (Aug 28, 2010)

Man in mistake shock.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

She looks ugly anyway, cena don't even have taste! Come on fuck up his career!


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Isn't Cena dating one of the Bella twins?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Isn't Cena dating one of the Bella twins?


Yeah and Daniel Bryan's dating the other one. 

Best tag team in history


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Hustle, Loyalty, Respect yo.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Eclairal said:


> Seriously ? The WWE is going to attack the ex-wife ? Pathetic ... Cena should be fired. Speak of a role-model ...


I hate Cena but :kenny. What does him cheating on his wife has do with his job?


----------



## Apex Rattlesnake (Mar 28, 2012)

We'll see where this leads...


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

Mclovin it said:


> I hate Cena but :kenny. What does him cheating on his wife has do with his job?


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries (Jan 18, 2013)

Mr.Cricket said:


> Isn't Cena dating one of the Bella twins?


That's what TMZ (oh, how I hate that I even know that) reported. Seems he has plenty to go around. 

smdh @ WWE trying to hush the wife up too. Never hated or even disliked him, but if it's true, I have zero respect for him. Can't stand cheaters.

Hustle*r*, *Dis*loyalty, *Dis*respect.

And whose games' room/basement is she posing in?


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Damn wanted it to be Chyna.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

Cheating on his wife with a pornstar?

What A Legend! :cena2


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

Source? Link?

Besides Cena can get pussy on tap, why go after an ugly pornstar filled with man-juice and pie?


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Yeah, that was what i thought:hmm:


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

Bella twins have no taste in mens


----------



## Eclairal (Jun 8, 2012)

Mclovin it said:


> I hate Cena but :kenny. What does him cheating on his wife has do with his job?


Serena was fired she did something her character wouldn't do.
For Cena, it's even worse because he is supposed to be a role-model so basically, this could affect the WWE " the WWE is really a bad company. Do you know what this is being a role-model for them ? This is cheating his wife with a pornstar... I'm totally not letting my kids see that "


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Situation said:


> Bella twins have no taste in mens


What's wrong with bryan?

:bryan


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

I hope CM Punk mentions this in one of his pipebombs


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> I hope CM Punk mentions this in one of his pipebombs


His level is not THAT low to talk about Cena's retarded love-life.


Also LOL @ the people judging Cena already.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Well now Cenas out of the picture, say hello to the new face of the WWE


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LMAO.. This has to be the best WWe title pic since CMPunk's refrigerator one.

Hustle, Loyalty.... RESPECT! This picture just raised the prestige level of DAT WWE TITLE! :lmao In fact it looks perfect now.. It always was a piece of garbage in my mind anyways, a picture with it just lying on a pornstar just confirmed it.


----------



## xhc (Oct 17, 2010)

Is Kendra Lust her real name? :hmm:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

xhc said:


> Is Kendra Lust her real name? :hmm:


If it was , then she was always destined to be a porn star


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

There's a thread on here about a porn star reading to kids, and everyone is acting like it's fine, "so what, she's a porn star?" I'm going to search my reps for what people said in that thread because I'm sure one or two people who care about this, didn't care about that.

Apparently it's common knowledge Cena cheated, who cares who it was with? I dig the photos.


----------



## kanefan08 (Dec 6, 2011)

Cena starting to look like a dirtbag.


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries (Jan 18, 2013)

Guess it all started when he gave her the FU...:hmm:


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mrs. Austin Aries said:


> Guess it all started when he gave her the FU...:hmm:


And if she gets out of line, he gives her the attitude adjustment


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Come on guys they will not punish John Cena for this. Steve Austin beat his wife and yet they didn't do anything about that except try to cover it up(I might be wrong let me know). Unfortunately their top stars are super protected. and with Triple H and Vince behind Cena I can bet Cena will just be same old Cena all the way till the end of his career. If this was a minor mid carder though I am sure he would have been fired or released or punished.

Although I do hope for a "cheater" chant from the audience in the coming weeks :


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

BULLY said:


> What's wrong with bryan?
> 
> :bryan


he looks like beggar


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Ofcourse they will not punish Cena.. but this is just funny... the man's character differs so much from his real self. I'm still laughing at that WWe title picture.. LOL. Imagine Cena doing it with kendra with his wrestling gear on while shes wearing that WWE title.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

COME ON CENA
CENA CHEATS
COME ON CENA
CENA CHEATS


----------



## Walls (Apr 14, 2004)

I think it's funny that people hate on Cena for doing this. Dude is on the road 300 days a year and gets top shelf pussy THROWN at him every single place he goes. Any guy would crack under that pressure eventually, I'd have to think. He's on the road a lot away from home, probably does in fact get lonely sometimes, believe it or not. Makes sense why he'd do it. I'm not saying what he did was right, I'm just saying I understand why he did it and it's funny to me how some people hate on him for it when almost any guy would do the exact same thing. And if you say you wouldn't, then you obviously don't have ass being thrown at you everywhere you go like he does.


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Well this is an interesting development. 

:cena2


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

How apt, did a google search of kendra, first video I saw was her screwing in a gym


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Kendra Lust...THE REAL SHIELD OF JUSTICE. If Cena is the problem....SHE'S THE REAL SOLUTION! KENDRA LUST - the saviour of pro wrestling!


----------



## Situation (Mar 4, 2012)

Kendra Lust save_us


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Maybe Swagger introduced them since he married a porn star himself and looks like getting a push.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cena fucked a porn star... so?*


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

HUSTLE *LOYALTY* RESPECT


----------



## DAFUQ (Feb 5, 2013)

too much money can make you a fucking idiot

anyway, next week on RAW someone should hold a sign when Cena is in the ring with: *"How's Kendra Lust taste?"*

now im gonna watch some porn with her to see if she got more than 5 moves.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

DAFUQ said:


> too much money can make you a fucking idiot
> 
> anyway, next week on RAW someone should hold a sign when Cena is in the ring with: *"How's Kendra Lust taste?"*
> 
> now im gonna watch some porn with her *to see if she got more than 5 moves*.


Haha that was good!.. Shes a professional.. Im sure she carried Cena the whole time and he just finished with his 5 moves of doom in the end.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> Ofcourse they will not punish Cena.. but this is just funny... the man's character differs so much from his real self. I'm still laughing at that WWe title picture.. LOL. Imagine Cena doing it with kendra with his wrestling gear on while shes wearing that WWE title.


I'm sure Edge and Lita's live sex celebration hasn't been the only time the WWE title has made an appearance when the champ is bumping uglies between the sheets


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

lol! i am not hating on cena for that. but this news needs to get out, he has had his whiter than white image for too long and how can it continue when he cheats on his wife with nasty looking proffesional whores? come on news sites, get this out there!!


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Wait, so you all hate the PG product? But when Cena does something remotely adult and mature you jump on his back?
John is a man, he has sexual needs like any other.
And plus, he visits sick kids and cripples, so he's still a perfect role model. You all need to lay off him and place the blame where it belongs - on his ex-wife who simply wants money and _was not able_ to satisfy her husband.
Maybe if she had been a REAL woman, John wouldn't have needed to find someone else to perform the womanly function.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

TheFranticJane said:


> Wait, so you all hate the PG product? But when Cena does something remotely adult and mature you jump on his back?
> John is a man, he has sexual needs like any other.
> And plus, he visits sick kids and cripples, so he's still a perfect role model. You all need to lay off him and place the blame where it belongs - on his ex-wife who simply wants money and _was not able_ to satisfy her husband.
> Maybe if she had been a REAL woman, John wouldn't have needed to find someone else to perform the womanly function.



:lmao This is too much.


A pedophile visits children's hospital, is he a good person too?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

BULLY said:


> COME ON CENA
> CENA CHEATS
> COME ON CENA
> CENA CHEATS



haha thats what I want to hear


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> Wait, so you all hate the PG product? But when Cena does something remotely adult and mature you jump on his back?
> John is a man, he has sexual needs like any other.
> And plus, he visits sick kids and cripples, so he's still a perfect role model. You all need to lay off him and place the blame where it belongs - on his ex-wife who simply wants money and _was not able_ to satisfy her husband.
> Maybe if she had been a REAL woman, John wouldn't have needed to find someone else to perform the womanly function.


how is cheating on your wife adult and mature? I'd say it is the complete opposite. 

I'd say doing that shit doesn't make him the perfect role model at all. Quit trying to justify your hero. Your avatar speaks volumes.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

VINT said:


> :lmao This is too much.
> 
> 
> A pedophile visits children's hospital, is he a good person too?


Are you really comparing John Cena to Jimmy Saville?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow wwe title looms actually good in.the 2nd pic. Can wwe really make her delet her twitter?


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *Cena fucked a porn star... so?*


Nothing wrong with it, unless you're married at the time.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Good for Cena. 
#RiseAboveLiz


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

They can pay her a good amount.. and she will delete it. I dont think they can force her into deleting it. Plus why would she delete it.. this is the time when she gets alot of free publicity and followers. It would be stupid to delete her account. Unless WWe pays her handsomely.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

If the half of the people in this thread met Cena right this second they'd pull a Barney Stinson and high-five him for doin' dat.


----------



## Colonel_Slapnuts (Nov 19, 2012)

Well....Don't know what to say about this. Hopefully more information will be coming out in the coming week.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

BULLY said:


> how is cheating on your wife adult and mature? I'd say it is the complete opposite.


Placing your own NATURAL sexual urges above the man-made, redundant concept of monogamy is indeed a great sign of both maturity and intellectual enlightenment.
Because John was herded into a Church, said a few hollow words and put a round bit of metal on his finger he HAS to only be with one woman?
John Cena is a star, John Cena is the biggest name in wrestling today. He is SURROUNDED by beautiful women who throw themselves at him. He only acted the way any warm-blooded male would act, he gave in to the instincts that nature gifted him with.

Who's more mature? The one who embraces their true nature? Or one who hides that nature behind the quasi-mystic mumbo-jumbo of marriage and its supposed sanctity?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

VINT said:


> If the half of the people in this thread met Cena right this second they'd pull a Barney Stinson and high-five him for doin' dat.


Doing what? Cheating on his wife with a pornstar?

Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Who cares? I swear you guys "hate" Cena so match that you try to bash what he does outside his job, it aint that serious. He's not taking your girlfriends.


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries (Jan 18, 2013)

Her and Claire Lynch need to go at it, but I bet she would no-sell Claire's acting. Much like the rest of us did. And in this case "Kendra Sucks" chants might be more appropriate. :hmm: Still don't know if this is true or not, but given those pictures she's doing her best to milk it for all it's worth. 



BULLY said:


> And if she gets out of line, he gives her the attitude adjustment


Actually, I was gonna say "...then WWE tried to give his wife an Attitude Adjustment" but I left it alone. 8*D



And







at someone trying to blame the wife. I would only blame her for actually expecting her husband to stay faithful. Wait.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

Just when you thought you'd heard it all, someone compares John Cena to Jimmy Saville :cena2


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

bigdog40 said:


> Who cares? I swear you guys "hate" Cena so match that you try to bash what he does outside his job, it aint that serious. He's not taking your girlfriends.


so MATCH.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

BULLY said:


> Ain't nobody got time for that.


Cena does. :cena2


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

John boy smacking dat ass. :cena4

Respect. (Y)


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

WWE is so backwards. DELETE THE TWITTER AND IT GOES AWAY. 

Internet never forgets, bitch. 

:cena3


----------



## Carr1 (Nov 16, 2012)

Use the bad publicity to turn him heel?


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

TheFranticJane said:


> *Placing your own NATURAL sexual urges above the man-made, redundant concept of monogamy is indeed a great sign of both maturity and intellectual enlightenment.*
> Because John was herded into a Church, said a few hollow words and put a round bit of metal on his finger he HAS to only be with one woman?
> John Cena is a star, John Cena is the biggest name in wrestling today. He is SURROUNDED by beautiful women who throw themselves at him. He only acted the way any warm-blooded male would act, he gave in to the instincts that nature gifted him with.
> 
> Who's more mature? The one who embraces their true nature? Or one who hides that nature behind the quasi-mystic mumbo-jumbo of marriage and its supposed sanctity?



This is ancient Muslim talk right there.

Watch out!


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> Placing your own NATURAL sexual urges above the man-made, redundant concept of monogamy is indeed a great sign of both maturity and intellectual enlightenment.
> Because John was herded into a Church, said a few hollow words and put a round bit of metal on his finger he HAS to only be with one woman?
> John Cena is a star, John Cena is the biggest name in wrestling today. He is SURROUNDED by beautiful women who throw themselves at him. He only acted the way any warm-blooded male would act, he gave in to the instincts that nature gifted him with.
> 
> Who's more mature? The one who embraces their true nature? Or one who hides that nature behind the quasi-mystic mumbo-jumbo of marriage and its supposed sanctity?


No a real man would respect the sanctity of marriage, or if wrestling with feelings of promiscuity, could have told his wife and ended it there, to avoid the hurt on her part. But no, he chose to act like a coward and go behind her back. That's the makings of a coward right there imo.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jimmy saville > cena


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

You guys stop hating, he here's every week for us, busts his ass 24/7, he deserves to have some fun you know. :cena3


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

lol the best thing that could come out of this is he loses at wrestlemania or turns heel.


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries (Jan 18, 2013)

There are no real sources for this info that I can find, though.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> Wait, so you all hate the PG product? But when Cena does something remotely adult and mature you jump on his back?
> John is a man, he has sexual needs like any other.
> And plus, he visits sick kids and cripples, so he's still a perfect role model. You all need to lay off him and place the blame where it belongs - on his ex-wife who simply wants money and _was not able_ to satisfy her husband.
> Maybe if she had been a REAL woman, John wouldn't have needed to find someone else to perform the womanly function.


I've been posting on internet forums for pretty much around 10 years now,and this is easily,without a shadow of a doubt,THE most stupidest post I've ever seen in my life.Hats off to you,no really,I've some some stupid shit said in my life but you trumped it all in 6 sentences.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

TheF1BOB said:


> You guys stop hating, he here's every week for us, busts his ass 24/7, he deserves to have some fun you know. :cena3


Yeah. He got his ass handed to him by Lesnar, got humiliated by a FUCKING MOVIE STAR AND COULDN'T BEAT A VANILLA MIDGET OVER 6 TIMES!

:cena2 :cena2 :cena2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Mrs. Austin Aries said:


> There are no real sources for this info that I can find, though.


Isn't the girl holding up the belt enough?


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

BULLY said:


> Isn't the girl holding up the belt enough?


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries (Jan 18, 2013)

BULLY said:


> Isn't the girl holding up the belt enough?


Indeed, it is credible evidence that she bought the belt. Or her..."benefactor" did. 8*D Got that title-belt-buying kind of money!



VINT said:


>


(Y) I'm gonna have to give this photo a definite thumbs up. I have to say it never looked better.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

VINT said:


>


Loooool.. Now who banged this one?.. Batista?.. Punk?..

Vince should do a business deal with spencersonline to sell the WWE title replicas.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

hopefully how awful a person he is is made aware to the cenation and he turns heel. fucking Scumbag cheating motherfucker.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

BULLY said:


> No a real man would respect the sanctity of marriage, or if wrestling with feelings of promiscuity, could have told his wife and ended it there, to avoid the hurt on her part. But no, he chose to act like a coward and go behind her back. That's the makings of a coward right there imo.


As I said, if Cena's wife was able to satisfy him, this would never have happened.
But she wasn't. She wasn't woman enough to satisfy her man.
Therefore the onus is on her. Face it, he traded up.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

TheFranticJane said:


> As I said, if Cena's wife was able to satisfy him, this would never have happened.
> But she wasn't. She wasn't woman enough to satisfy her man.
> Therefore the onus is on her. Face it, he traded up.


I agree with you 100%, mate. 

Yeah it was the bitch's fault. She couldn't keep the most popular guy in wrestling by her with all the heavy wrestle schedule and hospital and make a wish visits and the list goes on. 

She is a horrible woman and should be hanged for her crimes.

May gawd have mercy on her soul.



Spoiler: Gawd's reply



unk2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Cena is the man. Nuff said. His wife needs to shut the fuck up, get a divorce like Cena wanted and go on with her life so Cena can stay pimping and winning WWE titles. :cool2


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)

John Cena is a manwhore.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Gandhi said:


> John Cena is a manwhore.


THE WHORE IS HERE


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

TheFranticJane said:


> As I said, if Cena's wife was able to satisfy him, this would never have happened.
> But she wasn't. She wasn't woman enough to satisfy her man.
> Therefore the onus is on her. Face it, he traded up.


Bully has a point, if his wife wasnt able to satisfy him, the "right thing" to do would have been to confront her and divorce her, then go around and fool with all the girls he wanted to. How hard was that to do? How can you or anyone justify a guy cheating on his wife. :-/

Note: I know its his personal life and I personally dont give a shit about what he does.. Im just contributing in the topic for the fun of it.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

BULLY said:


> THE WHORE IS HERE



Holy crap my account got banned on redtube! They canceled my subscription!..my aa..account name was... skid..mark..187..ehem.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

zkorejo said:


> How can you or anyone justify a guy cheating on his wife?


Because the concept of 'having' a wife, the concept of being with one person for the rest of your life, is antiquated, it's downright idiotic.
The idea of marriage is stupid, so I won't defend its hokey 'rules' when a truly mature human sees through them and makes a grab for more satisfying, instant pleasure rather than settling for the phony mirage of contentment that is supposed to come from allowing yourself to be tied to another human until you die.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

He fucked a porn star and betrayed his wife? Big deal. It's not like he's the face of a multi-million dollar, PG company or anything... oh, wait a second...

At least the IWC and Kendra have something in common, we all got bored of him being shoved down our throats after a while...


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Wait WTF

Quick Question Does Each Champion Get There Own Belt? because if not am shock someone hasn't gotten an STD

Also 

Be A STAR...
Be A PornStar


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

TheFranticJane said:


> Because the concept of 'having' a wife, the concept of being with one person for the rest of your life, is antiquated, it's downright idiotic.
> The idea of marriage is stupid, so I won't defend its hokey 'rules' when a truly mature human sees through them and makes a grab for more satisfying, instant pleasure rather than settling for the phony mirage of contentment that is supposed to come from allowing yourself to be tied to another human until you die.


I see.. so you dont believe in marriage, that's good for you!










But clearly Cena did believe in that concept. Thats why he got married in the first place. He decided to settle for the phony mirage of contentment that is supposed to come from being tied to another human until one dies.............. and then he cheated on his wife.


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries (Jan 18, 2013)

TheFranticJane said:


> Because the concept of 'having' a wife, the concept of being with one person for the rest of your life, is antiquated, it's downright idiotic.
> The idea of marriage is stupid, so I won't defend its hokey 'rules' when a truly mature human sees through them and makes a grab for more satisfying, instant pleasure rather than settling for the phony mirage of contentment that is supposed to come from allowing yourself to be tied to another human until you die.


fpalm 何も分かっていないな。。。

Sounds like whore-speak. If only everyone could be so honest about their utter lack of regard for ("unnatural") fidelity it might help avoid a whole lot of broken hearts. To each their own, but if a guy basically told me I'm inter-changeable and he just wants to sex me until he gets bored with me and said boredom would in fact be my fault, he would never get farther than that explanation. Wouldn't waste my time on someone I don't see myself having a long future with; otherwise, it's not actually going anywhere.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

itsmadness said:


>


We need a combination smiley of :datass and :cena2 now. 


Not that particularly keep up with wrestler's lives and gossip but I thought he and his wife were divorced a while back.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Like many men, he was probably corralled into the whole deal by his bitch of a wife who wanted a 'special day' where she could feel like a 'princess' and have people fawn over her fucking dress and how pretty she looked.
And don't tell me women don't do it, because I know full well how shallow us gals can be. I'd bet dollars to doughnuts that John was pressured into marriage by the typical salvo of emotional blackmail and threats to leave that get most men to the altar.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

lustle loyalty respect


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> Because the concept of 'having' a wife, the concept of being with one person for the rest of your life, is antiquated, it's downright idiotic.
> The idea of marriage is stupid, so I won't defend its hokey 'rules' when a truly mature human sees through them and makes a grab for more satisfying, instant pleasure rather than settling for the phony mirage of contentment that is supposed to come from allowing yourself to be tied to another human until you die.


a truly 'mature' man would have ditched the wife first before banging pornstars, or not married her in the first place, that kind of thinking costs a lot of men a lot of money in divorce settlements.

"divorce lawyers up the block....."


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> He fucked a porn star and betrayed his wife? Big deal. It's not like he's the face of a multi-million dollar, PG, company or anything... oh, wait a second...
> 
> *At least the IWC and Kendra have something in common, we all got bored of him being shoved down our throats after a while...*


*

:lmao*


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> *Placing your own NATURAL sexual urges above the man-made, redundant concept of monogamy is indeed a great sign of both maturity and intellectual enlightenment.*
> Because John was herded into a Church, said a few hollow words and put a round bit of metal on his finger he HAS to only be with one woman?
> John Cena is a star, John Cena is the biggest name in wrestling today. He is SURROUNDED by beautiful women who throw themselves at him. He only acted the way any warm-blooded male would act, he gave in to the instincts that nature gifted him with.
> 
> Who's more mature? The one who embraces their true nature? Or one who hides that nature behind the quasi-mystic mumbo-jumbo of marriage and its supposed sanctity?


That line proves it. You're a retard. You don't have to blindly support your favorite wrestler no matter what he does y'know? Or are you just trolling?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> As I said, if Cena's wife was able to satisfy him, this would never have happened.
> But she wasn't. She wasn't woman enough to satisfy her man.
> Therefore the onus is on her. Face it, he traded up.


Wait a second it is cena's wife fault for cheating? How the hell is it? Cena wanted to cheat plain and simple. If he wants to sleep with women fine but he should have left his wife like a mature adult. There is nothing mature about cheating. Tbh though this is between his wife and him. It has no effect on his job. Just more proof cena ain't no saint 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

this is what cena does on sunday evenings


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Convinced Thefranticjane is just a blind mark.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

BULLY said:


> Convinced Thefranticjane is just a blind mark.


Don't say that she will report you lol :troll. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

She? Tell her to meet me in rantz


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

> Originally Posted by 4everEyebrowRaisin
> 
> At least the IWC and Kendra have something in common, we all got bored of him being shoved down our throats after a while...





Goldfinger said:


> this is what cena does on sunday evenings


LMAO.. GOLD!!


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Considering the vast philanthropic work Cena does on a regular basis - yeah, I'll support him no matter what. Call me a 'blind mark' if you want, perhaps the shoe fits :/

Now, the mods warned me. Starbuck sent me a warning saying I was a 'gimmick poster'.
But the truth is that I respect John Cena, I respect his work for charity, I respect his promo skills and I respect how he pulled the business out of the 2003 slump.

So when threads like this come by, and it turns into this massive circle jerk with guys just taking shots at John and red-repping those who like him, well, I feel the need to give a divergent opinion.

Have I insulted anyone? have I conducted myself poorly? Have I wrote anything that is truly offensive? Beyond my own personal philosophy on marriage, a philosophy stemmed by an adulterous pig of a step father when I was growing up?

No? Then how am I a 'gimmick poster'? And how can Starbuck justify warning me? For that matter, how can you people justify sending me threatening rep messages calling me a 'retard'?

It doesn't surprise me that you hate Cena's charity work when you resot to ableist language like that.


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries (Jan 18, 2013)

BULLY said:


> Convinced Thefranticjane is just a blind mark.


I'm convinced they're someone that's been cheated on and decided to do the cheater one better by adapting the same mercurial attitude that caused the cheater to cheat in the first place.



TheFranticJane said:


> Beyond my own personal philosophy on marriage, a philosophy stemmed by an adulterous pig of a step father when I was growing up?


Close enough.

____

The bad he does doesn't take away from the good he does, per se; rather, it taints it.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

TheFranticJane said:


> Considering the vast philanthropic work Cena does on a regular basis - yeah, I'll support him no matter what. Call me a 'blind mark' if you want, perhaps the shoe fits :/
> 
> Now, the mods warned me. Starbuck sent me a warning saying I was a 'gimmick poster'.
> But the truth is that I respect John Cena, I respect his work for charity, I respect his promo skills and I respect how he pulled the business out of the 2003 slump.
> ...


Well.. that explains it all. 

Doesnt look like a gimmick poster to me.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> Considering the vast philanthropic work Cena does on a regular basis - yeah, I'll support him no matter what. Call me a 'blind mark' if you want, perhaps the shoe fits :/
> 
> Now, the mods warned me. Starbuck sent me a warning saying I was a 'gimmick poster'.
> But the truth is that I respect John Cena, I respect his work for charity, I respect his promo skills and I respect how he pulled the business out of the 2003 slump.
> ...


If you can't appreciate the humorous irony of the biggest babyface in the business getting caught with his dick inside some pornstars blown out cooch while he was married to another chick.... Then i don't think you have a sense of humor at all.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

LOL, this story is hilarious. 

See, Cena isn't such a goody good doofus afterall, ha ha.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

So you admit to defending cena blindly? Then calling you a blind mark is the truth not an insult. And you view on relationships is fair enough but if cena wanted sex with random people he should have left his wife.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

11 pages of Cena fucking a pornstar. Good shit Cena, good shit. :cena2



Eclairal said:


> Seriously ? The WWE is going to attack the ex-wife ? Pathetic ... Cena should be fired. Speak of a role-model ...


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

zkorejo said:


> Bully has a point, if his wife wasnt able to satisfy him, the "right thing" to do would have been to confront her and divorce her, then go around and fool with all the girls he wanted to. How hard was that to do? *How can you or anyone justify a guy cheating on his wife. :-/*
> 
> Note: I know its his personal life and I personally dont give a shit about what he does.. Im just contributing in the topic for the fun of it.


The same way people justify cheering for a man who beats on women, and pedophile and a guy who has cheated on women so many times we've lost count.

He's not the only guy who's done this. In fact, when it comes to wrestlers I'm pretty sure this is on the low-end scale of the shady shit wrestlers have done.

But yeah, *suddenly people fucking care about the Be A Star campaign.* They never once gave a shit as long as blood and cursing was around, let alone Miz and Sheamus (Top Heels at that time) represented Be A Star, but nah.. let's pour dirt on shit we know nothing about.

Is he a scumbag if he did it? Yeah. But it's this kind of retarded TMZ-reaction from fans that I hate the most. Suddenly people are shocked and appalled like Beyonce lip-syncing at the inauguration, *like people really gave a shit about that either*


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> an adulterous pig


:cena2
im not interested in your private life, and im certainly not gonna start insulting your family, but how is cena not an adulterous pig?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

LOL @ the WWE trying to shut Cena's wife up. They have no right to do that. Their role model champ ain't so anymore 8*D

And also, Kendra Lust has a rockin body and is a MILF, so don't blame Cena for hittin' that. 

:datass :ass


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> Considering the vast philanthropic work Cena does on a regular basis - yeah, I'll support him no matter what. Call me a 'blind mark' if you want, perhaps the shoe fits :/
> 
> Now, the mods warned me. Starbuck sent me a warning saying I was a 'gimmick poster'.
> But the truth is that I respect John Cena, I respect his work for charity, I respect his promo skills and I respect how he pulled the business out of the 2003 slump.
> ...


Who said anything about hating cenas charity work? nooone did. fact of the matter is, he did something we don't agree with. something that goes against his supposed 'moral code' hustle *loyalty *respect and here you are trying to condone his actions, when blind freddy can see they are wrong. that's where the gimmick poster allegations come into play.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Ohhh, so this is about being a role model.

...yeah... you picked the wrong form on people to really care about that shit. Hell, we all cried for Edge leaving when we forgot he fucked Matt Hardy's fiancee while Matt was injured. >___> Come on guys. lol


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> The same way people justify cheering for a man who beats on women, and pedophile and a guy who has cheated on women so many times we've lost count.
> 
> He's not the only guy who's done this. In fact, when it comes to wrestlers I'm pretty sure this is on the low-end scale of the shady shit wrestlers have done.
> 
> ...


Atleast Austin wasnt painted as a saint and used for charity/make a wish/breast cancer awareness and be a star campaigns IRL. His entire character was himself... an asshole who drinks and kicks the shit out of people. He was not supposed to be an example or an idol for kids... he wasnt cutting promos about hustle, loyalty and respect.

There is a huge difference! It was a different era, a different product a different character. You cannot compare the two to support your argument.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Be a ( porn) star


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries (Jan 18, 2013)

Natsuke said:


> The same way people justify cheering for a man who beats on women, and pedophile and a guy who has cheated on women so many times we've lost count.
> 
> He's not the only guy who's done this. In fact, when it comes to wrestlers I'm pretty sure this is on the low-end scale of the shady shit wrestlers have done.
> 
> ...


Honestly, because I don't follow Cena closely, I assume(d) that he is/was a decent guy, so something like this is disappointing for me. And it's my standard response to cheating/cheaters. 

But there's a lot of truth in what you say. I notice that in Stone Cold's case with Debra there was a lot more well-she-deserved-it/dismissive/disbelieving/apologist kind of attitudes because he seems to be generally more liked than Cena is amongst the IWC. And with Punk hitting that fan a lot of people who excused that. I wouldn't think that assaulting ones wife or assaulting a stranger would be lines that are more acceptably crossed than cheating on your wife, but given how many people dislike Cena, it's 










for people to judge against him. And WWE has done him no favors in the way they've packaged him when it comes to this kind of thing. But I personally won't judge him based on being Super Cena, but on being a potential cheater/liar. Wasn't an opportunity I was looking to jump on, so to speak.


----------



## sizor (Jan 29, 2013)

I would like to see Cena and Gigi Rivera hook up.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I find it laughable that a lot of people are judging Cena but they were in shoes they'd be doing the same thing.


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Okay, I will concede that Cena's adultery may be a bad influence on the kids who look up to him.
But I maintain that this is because of societal attitudes towards fidelity, rather than anything Cena has done wrong. If such a thing as a 'wrong' act even exists.

But yes, children have simplistic views on the world. And it may well hurt them to find out that their hero has done something their parents have told them is bad.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

TheFranticJane said:


> Considering the vast philanthropic work Cena does on a regular basis - yeah, I'll support him no matter what. Call me a 'blind mark' if you want, perhaps the shoe fits :/
> 
> Now, the mods warned me. Starbuck sent me a warning saying I was a 'gimmick poster'.
> But the truth is that I respect John Cena, I respect his work for charity, I respect his promo skills and I respect how he pulled the business out of the 2003 slump.
> ...


You were warned for trolling because I think that's exactly what you're doing. Calm down and yeah...stop trolling. Rest of you stop taking the bait.


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

what a rolemodel :cena2


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Heavenly Invader said:


> I find it laughable that a lot of people are judging Cena but they were in shoes they'd be doing the same thing.


How do you know? Do you know everyone


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

Booly do you even lift bro? 

:bateman


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

itsmadness said:


>


Should be fired for banging this? hell no! cena you got my support xD

loyalty 
respect
brazzers


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Cena is going to get so many "You're a cheater!" chants at Wrestlemania


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

zkorejo said:


> Atleast Austin wasnt painted as a saint and used for charity/make a wish/breast cancer awareness and be a star campaigns IRL. His entire character was himself... an asshole who drinks and kicks the shit out of people. He was not supposed to be an example or an idol for kids... he wasnt cutting promos about hustle, loyalty and respect.
> 
> There is a huge difference! It was a different era, a different product a different character. You cannot compare the two to support your argument.


lol wtf. For all this talk about how these kids need to suck it up and 'oh, I was a kid in the attitude era and I didn't care' suddenly people are super-sensitive for the kids? Really? The same group who had no problem saying "Fuck You Cena" in front of kids during that WM thing way back when are now all about the children? Please.

I'm not justifying a thing. We cheer for people in a time where girls acted like sluts and continue to cheer for real-life cheaters, women beaters, and whatever dirt you can think of. And apparently you're supposed to be the perfect golden boy for Breast Cancer Awareness.

Like, I don't understand. He portrays a superhero character in the ring. So what's the big deal? Like, that logic of Austin being himself doesn't work on me simply because it just proves to me how deader than doornail kayfabe really is. That was what Hulk Hogan was. That was what a lot of wrestlers used to be, but to justify Austin? I have to say he was himself so I can cheer for him.

That's definitely a huge gripe. It's suddenly a scandal when things like this have always been going on. Let's just forget that *in the ring* we had a story about a girl who pretty much would spread her legs and kiss anyone on sight and landed on a show-off who flaunts his ass down the ring, but no... it's all about the example outside the ring suddenly.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

argh!

its a nice pic but stop stretching out the damn page, its on the first page if we wanna see it again


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

Starbuck said:


> You were warned for trolling because I think that's exactly what you're doing. Calm down and yeah...stop trolling. Rest of you stop taking the bait.


Either offer proof I'm trolling or apologise for insulting me and threatening me as you did in your private correspondence with myself.
I want proof that my opinions aren't valid. Can you give me that? Can you give me even the SLIGHTEST bit of proof that the opinions I espouse are stated for THE SOLE PURPOSE of riling people up?
Either you give me this proof, or you apologise. Simple.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

Son of a bitch :cena2

I always thought his cheating was due to loneliness on the road and mistakes happened when he would meet some obsessed ring-rats at his hotel some nights. But instead it was a secret, year long affair with a pornstar.

Does Cena really sell enough t-shirts to make it worthwhile for Vince to keep paying to cover up his mistakes?
Go for the kill Liz :yodawg


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

LKRocks said:


> Cena is going to get so many "You're a cheater!" chants at Wrestlemania


He already has even before all this - i remember one time he was on the MIC and one of those people you can hear so clear throughout the crowd yelled " YOU CHEAT ON YOUR WIFE" lol cena stuttered like a mofo


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> Okay, I will concede that Cena's adultery may be a bad influence on the kids who look up to him.
> But I maintain that this is because of societal attitudes towards fidelity, rather than anything Cena has done wrong. If such a thing as a 'wrong' act even exists.
> 
> *But yes, children have simplistic views on the world. And it may well hurt them to find out that their hero has done something their parents have told them is bad.*


Like when your mother told you what your step-father did was bad?


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

This is something you just can't defend. The guy is the face. The FACE of the motherfucking company. A PG company aimed at children. If this story gets too big, this could be the end of an era.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> This is something you just can't defend. The guy is the face. The FACE of the motherfucking company. A PG company aimed at children. If this story gets too big, this could be the end of an era.


let's hope so.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Holy shit Jane, stop. This has nothing to do with hippie bullshit about sex freedom. Get this through your fucking stupid thick skull: *JOHN CENA, THE FACE OF THE PG COMPANY WWE, WHOSE FACE IS ON THE COVER OF THE FRUITY PEBBLES BOX, CHEATED ON HIS WIFE WITH A PORNSTAR, AND THE COMPANY WANTS TO SHUT THE WIFE UP*

That's gigantically bad press right there.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy shit, Kendra Lust? At least he has good taste.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

People have been begging for the fall of the PG Era and suddenly people are bonkers for the children and PG.

Yeah... lol.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Imagine the uproar if a sex tape was leaked


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

TheFranticJane said:


> Considering the vast philanthropic work Cena does on a regular basis - yeah, I'll support him no matter what. Call me a 'blind mark' if you want, perhaps the shoe fits :/
> 
> Now, the mods warned me. Starbuck sent me a warning saying I was a 'gimmick poster'.
> But the truth is that I respect John Cena, I respect his work for charity, I respect his promo skills and I respect how he pulled the business out of the 2003 slump.
> ...


----------



## TheFranticJane (Dec 22, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Holy shit Jane, stop. This has nothing to do with hippie bullshit about sex freedom. Get this through your fucking stupid thick skull: *JOHN CENA, THE FACE OF THE PG COMPANY WWE, WHOSE FACE IS ON THE COVER OF THE FRUITY PEBBLES BOX, CHEATED ON HIS WIFE WITH A PORNSTAR, AND THE COMPANY WANTS TO SHUT THE WIFE UP*
> 
> That's gigantically bad press right there.


As I said, I can indeed concede that his actions will let down the children who idolise him.
I don't blame them for seeing him as a hero or having unrealistic expectations of him - I'm sure we were all young once, and as children we often deal in black and whites - inhabitating a dream world where the good guys are pure of heart and the creeping shadow of death simply doesn't exist.

They're children and they deal with ethics in a childish manner. I do not blame them, but I will not insult your intelligence by denying that this will hurt them.
And yes, by that logic I must also admit that Cena's actions will hurt them.

Just because I view the issue of morality as a pragmatic one, it doesn't mean that the kids do. And their feelings are worth no less than my own.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

CC91 said:


> Imagine the uproar if a sex tape was leaked


I would mark. hard. You just know he would be in his ring gear as well.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

How ironic cheating on his wife in a hustle *loyalty* respect shirt


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

CC91 said:


> Imagine the uproar if a sex tape was leaked


Well since everyone's talking about being Cena needing to be a role model like he is in the ring, he probably refused to tap out for the night even when she was done. 

NEVER GIVE UP.


----------



## Mrs. Austin Aries (Jan 18, 2013)

Blommen said:


> I would *come*. hard. You just know he would be in his ring gear as well.


Fixed.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> People have been begging for the fall of the PG Era and suddenly people are bonkers for the children and PG.
> 
> Yeah... lol.


No one here is "bonkers" for children and PG
Only WWE is. *That's the goddamn point*
WWE sells a lot of merchandise to kids. Mostly Cena merchandise. What happens if their parents find out that Cena cheated on his wife with *A FUCKING PORN STAR*?

WWE may lose millions. MILLIONS on merchandise sales. 

This is what the IWC has been talking about for the past decade. Shit went down, and the company has no one else to fall back into. There's no n°2 hero for the children. Cena is alone at the top of the mountain. And His wife just planted a bomb there


----------



## joeisgonnakillyou (Jul 8, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> This is something you just can't defend. The guy is the face. The FACE of the motherfucking company. A PG company aimed at children. If this story gets too big, this could be the end of an era.


haters gonna hate 

:cena3









#winning


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> Well since everyone's talking about being Cena needing to be a role model like he is in the ring, he probably refused to tap out for the night even when she was done.
> 
> NEVER GIVE UP.


STD! STD! CENA'S CAUGHT IN THE STD!!!


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

BULLY said:


> How ironic cheating on his wife in a hustle *loyalty* respect shirt


Considering his divorce hasn't stopped the kids from cheering for him when a younger girl is hopping on him and kissing him in kayfabe, it's whatever.


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

"Hey Cena, how do all dem cocks taste bro? :bron2 "

Hope somebody makes this sign for Elimination Chamber :drake1

Cons: You will probably get thrown out
Pros: I will give you some green rep


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> As I said, I can indeed concede that his actions will let down the children who idolise him.
> I don't blame them for seeing him as a hero or having unrealistic expectations of him - I'm sure we were all young once, and as children we often deal in black and whites - inhabitating a dream world where the good guys are pure of heart and the creeping shadow of death simply doesn't exist.
> 
> They're children and they deal with ethics in a childish manner. I do not blame them, but I will not insult your intelligence by denying that this will hurt them.
> ...


Great. I won't deny that Cena's goodwill actions outside of the ring are amazing, but all it takes to destroy that image is one big screw up. And this is a bad screw up. Even if he's a great guy outside of the ring, his public image just went down the toilet. 
Black and white morals are not fair, but living a public life subjects you to them.


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

:cena4Nothing will ever Stop the Cena Cash Cow even if this all comes out and Cena gets hit bad by it.

Theyll Write him the most heart rendering promo for the following Raw and somehow turn it round that cena was the victim and he did it for the good of the wwe universe


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Natsuke said:


> People have been begging for the fall of the PG Era and suddenly people are bonkers for the children and PG.
> 
> Yeah... lol.


I don't think so, people just find it funny that the guy promoted as a role model was caught with his dick in the wrong hole.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

LKRocks said:


> No one here is "bonkers" for children and PG
> Only WWE is. *That's the goddamn point*
> WWE sells a lot of merchandise to kids. Mostly Cena merchandise. What happens if their parents find out that Cena cheated on his wife with *A FUCKING PORN STAR*?
> 
> ...


The same way parents reacted when they found out Austin was a wife beater or the King was a pedophile.

...oh wait.

But yeah.. uh.. millions... yeah. Sure.



Blommen said:


> STD! STD! CENA'S CAUGHT IN THE STD!!!


Knowing Cena he probably wouldn't even be able to catch the STD right >>


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> The same way parents reacted when they found out Austin was a wife beater or the King was a pedophile.
> 
> ...oh wait.
> 
> ...


----------



## VintageOrton (Nov 29, 2012)

Be a star, fuck a pornstar.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

dan the marino said:


> I don't think so, people just find it funny that the guy promoted as a role model was caught with his dick in the wrong hole.


To be honest I don't know a thing about Cena's real life other than he got divorced, and I got that news through here.

But I do find it hilarious. WWE simply has to just seperate the superhero from the real-life guy.. like how it was supposed to be before. I thought of Cena as a role model for kids without even thinking about his real life cause obviously he's a superhero on TV.



Blommen said:


>


Man if Ryback ever screwed a porn star.. the memes would be out of this world.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Micheal Cole; STD OUT OF NOWHERE


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> Man if Ryback ever screwed a porn star.. the memes would be out of this world.


Feed me whores! Feed me whores!

Shellfucked!!

i'm done... that being said i can't imagine a more violent fuck in the WWE than Ryback. very short, but violent as fuck. afterwards he would just fucking rip off a leg and eat it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Blommen said:


> Feed me whores! Feed me whores!
> 
> Shellfucked!!
> 
> i'm done... that being said i can't imagine a more violent fuck in the WWE than Ryback. very short, but violent as fuck. afterwards he would just fucking rip off a leg and eat it.


meatdick clothesline


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

This could be Cena's answer to Hulk Hogan's steroid scandal. History is repeating itself.

We need to send this shit to some mainstream companies and let them tell the world just how much of a great guy John Cena really is.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Did this bit of news ever get a source btw? I saw the first half and precisely zero sources were cited.


----------



## jtyrone (May 1, 2012)

nothing's confirmed yet. these are all just rumours at this point.

i certainly dont condone cheating though. it wouldnt surprise me if it were true that the WWE wants to shut cena's wife up. that's apparently what they did with austin's ex wife.

dont think it will affect him much unless this is whole thing is proven to be legit and is really spread out there on all of mainstream media


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I assumed there was a legit source considering this reached 17 pages.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

I like how there was no source for this shared yet... not saying its false.. but you guys seem to have just jumped onto this seeing how it involves John Cena


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I mean, I usually just read what's on this forum and add my 2 cents.

But if it's not true, then that's a big lol.


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

Cycloneon said:


> I like how there was no source for this shared yet... not saying its false.. but you guys seem to have just jumped onto this seeing how it involves John Cena


It's a great story, and I'm personally very entertained by it. right now i don't really care if it's true or not 'cause truth be told WWE aren't going to be punishing him whatsoever probably, the best thing to do imo is get as much fun out of one the funniest and most ironic stories i've heard in a LOOOOOOOOOOONG time.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey if Cena gets fired from the WWE theres always a career in the porn buissness for him


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

John Cena marks trying to pretend it's not true even though the pornstar had the WWE title around her ass

EXPLAIN THAT MARKS


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

BULLY said:


> John Cena marks trying to pretend it's not true even though the pornstar had the WWE title around her ass
> 
> EXPLAIN THAT MARKS


well, to be fair couldn't she have bought a replica somewhere?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ellthom said:


> Come on guys they will not punish John Cena for this. Steve Austin beat his wife and yet they didn't do anything about that except try to cover it up(I might be wrong let me know). Unfortunately their top stars are super protected. and with Triple H and Vince behind Cena I can bet Cena will just be same old Cena all the way till the end of his career. If this was a minor mid carder though I am sure he would have been fired or released or punished.
> 
> Although I do hope for a "cheater" chant from the audience in the coming weeks :


Yea he did but the diffrence is that Austin wasnt in the WWE at the time due to him walking out. He didnt return to the company until 7 months after it happend. Im pretty sure if Austin was in the wwe at the time it happend he would have been punished in some sort of way


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

There is no WWE title around her ass, that's just C.G.I :heyman


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

I just noticed this is the old true Spinner Belt.

I mean, not that I disregarded her ass because of it. But how old are these pics?


----------



## ObiWorm (Jan 19, 2013)

Cena must turn heel and use a cheater gimmick.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

http://www.tmz.com/contact/contact-us

Get posting.

Sooner TMZ get a hold of this story, the sooner it becomes a worldwide news article. The fall of Cena begins now!


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

BULLY said:


> John Cena marks trying to pretend it's not true even though the pornstar had the WWE title around her ass
> 
> EXPLAIN THAT MARKS



:batista2 also held that title, Cena to plead the Shaggy it wasnt me defence on this one


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

Cena fucked a pornstar?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

TheFranticJane said:


> Maybe if she had been a REAL woman, John wouldn't have needed to find someone else to perform the womanly function.





TheFranticJane said:


> *the womanly function.*





TheFranticJane said:


> *the womanly function.*


----------



## Blommen (May 11, 2012)

ObiWorm said:


> Cena must turn heel and use a cheater gimmick.


that would be the beginning of the most obvious swerves in history. I'd watch it.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> I just noticed this is the old true Spinner Belt.
> 
> I mean, not that I disregarded her ass because of it. But how old are these pics?


Cool story. Except they still use the spinner belt today.


----------



## Glass Shatters (Jun 14, 2012)

John, I might not like you as a wrestling personality but...


----------



## Boygirl (Dec 18, 2012)

Wow, Cena does certainly have an acquired taste on wrinkly and freckled bitches.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

TheFranticJane said:


> Placing your own NATURAL sexual urges above the man-made, redundant concept of monogamy is indeed a great sign of both maturity and intellectual enlightenment.
> Because John was herded into a Church, said a few hollow words and put a round bit of metal on his finger *he HAS to only be with one woman*?
> You're an idiot


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is absolutely hilarious!

Hustle, Loyalty, and FUCK PORNSTARS!

That should make for a great T-Shirt for the kiddies to buy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Love how everyone's just buying this without even a hint of a source or anything. Hey I saw three fat dudes with spinner belts last night on Raw, guess Cena's fucking them too.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Really a porn star? I think they'd rank just above crack whore at the bottom of my "want to have sex with" list. But then again, wrestlers live in some crazy fantasy world, so I guess pining for a porn star might make some sense. 

I would assume the ex-wife had some sort of non-disclosure gag order as part of the divorce settlement, so Cena could go after that, but also it means she just wants more money - congrats Johnny, you have has your career taken hostage by your ex-wife. Much better off to come clean, take away that hostage she holds - I don't believe they have kids so he lucked out there, and then cut off the financial payments because she breached the settlement contract.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

Well this is a turn up for the books.

What a perfect opportunity to turn him heel though.

Kissing babies, hugging fat girls, shagging porn stars!:batista4


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

TheFranticJane said:


> Okay, I will concede that Cena's adultery may be a bad influence on the kids who look up to him.
> But I maintain that this is because of societal attitudes towards fidelity, rather than anything Cena has done wrong. If such a thing as a 'wrong' act even exists.
> 
> But yes, children have simplistic views on the world. And it may well hurt them to find out that their hero has done something their parents have told them is bad.


Really? Society is to blame for people thinking infidelity is wrong? I'm willing to bet, if it was his wife who cheated on him you'd say how badly infidelity is and that people shouldn't do it

Stop being a dumbass , cheating is wrong ,even worse when you're married. Has nothing to do with"animal urges" we're humans we're evolved we're better than that and should know better. Thats what helps separate us from them. They don't give a shit while humans love. Thats the biggest difference and if you can't get that through your head then you're just retarded. 

Also,open relationships are different from monogamist one maybe you should learn the differences


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Cena already has experience dealing with pornstars


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

This honestly just seems like somebody trying to get their own story going for shits and giggles. It says Cena's wife recently revealed why they split... so where's the quote? It's just paraphrasing. And I sure haven't heard or seen anything of the sort. Then it says Kendra Lust's twitter 'confirms' the story - and, again, no quotes. Or an interview. Or anything.

On top of that, the first pic looks horribly shopped, and the second - the one which actually looks _real_ - doesn't even have her face in it. Some idiot probably just bought a replica belt and got his crackwhore girlfriend to pose with it draped over her.

After all the publicity of his divorce, I guess I wouldn't be surprised if Cena did cheat, but this story is just bullshit.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

BULLY said:


> Cool story. Except they still use the spinner belt today.


Uhh, but the Spinner Belt of today doesn't spin anymore... Didn't they remodel the new one to be fixed into place, or am I not looking at the right photo.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

-Extra- said:


> Cena already has experience dealing with pornstars


Cena's kissing has always been that bad, then. Good lord.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Natsuke said:


> Uhh, but the Spinner Belt of today doesn't spin anymore... Didn't they remodel the new one to be fixed into place, or am I not looking at the right photo.


Replicas still can spin if you want.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Really *Extra*, who else:drake3


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

purple_gloves said:


> Well this is a turn up for the books.
> 
> What a perfect opportunity to turn him heel though.
> 
> *Kissing babies*, hugging fat girls, shagging porn stars!:batista4


And we all know where Cena's mouth has been now, and we most certainly know where Kendra Lust's mouth has been. Those poor babies.

SOMEBODY TELL THE WWE MOTHERS, they will bring Cena down themselves :cena3


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Noice!


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

1. I'm not surprised.
2. I am surprised that she's not a heavy chick.
3. I'm disappointed that he couldn't get with a porn performer who is more famous.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Love how everyone's just buying this without even a hint of a source or anything. Hey I saw three fat dudes with spinner belts last night on Raw, guess Cena's fucking them too.


Wow cena is a fucking slut. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Expectnomercy316 said:


> Really *Extra*, who else:drake3


Pardon me, what?


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Natsuke said:


> Uhh, but the Spinner Belt of today doesn't spin anymore... Didn't they remodel the new one to be fixed into place, or am I not looking at the right photo.


They still use it though, it hasn't been changed

if they still use the spinner belt I would assume it still spins


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I contacted TMZ about it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

But she caught me on the counter

Wasn't me :cena2

Saw me banging on the sofa

Wasn't me :cena4


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> http://www.tmz.com/contact/contact-us
> 
> Get posting.
> 
> Sooner TMZ get a hold of this story, the sooner it becomes a worldwide news article. The fall of Cena begins now!


Thank you. Your message has been sent to our team!
Contact TMZ.com:


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Anyone notice 9 out of 10 times a celebrity cheats, it's with someone who is LESS attractive than their lover? What's up with that?

As for bringing down Cena, if you think Vince is gonna toss aside his golden boy over some hooker, think again.*


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Nice one, John Boy bama.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

I wonder how Niki Bella feels about this


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Love how everyone's just buying this without even a hint of a source or anything. Hey I saw three fat dudes with spinner belts last night on Raw, guess Cena's fucking them too.


That's actually more believable to me than Kendra Lust because we all know Cena loves them fatties.



Charlie Bronson said:


> *Anyone notice 9 out of 10 times a celebrity cheats, it's with someone who is LESS attractive than their lover? What's up with that?
> 
> As for bringing down Cena, if you think Vince is gonna toss aside his golden boy over some hooker, think again.*


I wish I could find the study, but there was one that showed that a good percentage of people simply cheat because they had the opportunity, not because they were in a bad/loveless relationship or because the person they cheated with was "more attractive".


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

BULLY said:


> I wonder how Niki Bella feels about this


That girl spent 6 years in the WWE locker room. If she doesn't know how those men do after that, I don't know what anybody could tell her now.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Seems like non-news to me, honestly. I couldn't care less. Certainly not going to sit around refreshing the thread & replying dozens of times to something like this. It'll blow over just like his divorce stuff did. This is the WWE section equivalent to a WOW section thread.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

Maybe he had sex with her long before he dated Bella


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

Yeah lets find more shit about Cena to nag about. If this was Stone Cold everbody would be like "hail to the king" "he´s the man" etc.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

FredForeskinn said:


> Yeah lets find more shit about Cena to nag about. If this was Stone Cold everbody would be like "hail to the king" "he´s the man" etc.


That's only because WWE tries to push Cena as this do-good super hero, who never does anything wrong. And the WWE's whole "Be a Star" campaign. It's funny to joke about. That's all it is.


----------



## jaymo123 (Nov 22, 2012)

He had sex with a slore, so freaking what. I'm going to say on here the same thing I say to my friends, any person with money, power, and who travels constantly will cheat, male or female.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I wonder what Ron Jeremey thinks of this. He is the king of porn you know


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

:lol Fuck you Cena


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

FredForeskinn said:


> Yeah lets find more shit about Cena to nag about. If this was Stone Cold everbody would be like "hail to the king" "he´s the man" etc.


Austin's gimmick was never about morals and doing the right thing.


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Why do people keep bringing up Be a STAR? What the fuck does cheating on your wife have to do with anti-bullying?


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

For years there were lots of rumors that Cena bangs one chick in development after the other.

Not sure why everyone flips out now that some random pornstar poses with a belt!?

Did I miss something?


----------



## jtyrone (May 1, 2012)

so apparently this was originally posted... on 4chan.. with no verifiable source linked to it either. i dunno how i feel about bashing the guy if this all turns out to be a trolling attempt


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

BULLY said:


> They still use it though, it hasn't been changed
> 
> if they still use the spinner belt I would assume it still spins


Nah it's version 2 of the original design. Joe Marshall pinned down the spinner plate, but apparently on replica belts it's easy to unpin. They had multiple version models of most official WWE titles, but the differences are usually subtle. They had 3 different versions of the Undisputed title, the changes on that was mostly related to size. (they made it bigger when Lesnar moved to Smackdown).


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Snape Killed Dumbleclaus said:


> Why do people keep bringing up Be a STAR? What the fuck does cheating on your wife have to do with anti-bullying?


I think it's more to do with hustle *LOYALTY* respect


----------



## Ncomo (Jun 17, 2005)

I wonder if theres going to be a porn parody of the wwe? Funny thing is one of my favorite wrestler's gimmick was a porn star


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ncomo said:


> I wonder if theres going to be a porn parody of the wwe? Funny thing is one of my favorite wrestler's gimmick was a porn star


Check out some of Chyna's latest 'work'. You'll enjoy it. Maybe.


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

yeah look after Chyna's dick:lmao


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Ncomo said:


> I wonder if theres going to be a porn parody of the wwe? Funny thing is one of my favorite wrestler's gimmick was a porn star


Never forget: if you ask yourself "could there be a porn about..." YES THERE IS



Spoiler: rather big picture
















Never saw it, but I heard it _sucks_.

Review-a-Wai has an awesome podcast about it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> I wish I could find the study, but there was one that showed that a good percentage of people simply cheat because they had the opportunity, not because they were in a bad/loveless relationship or because the person they cheated with was "more attractive".


*
That doesn't surprise me. I will never understand what people are thinking when they do shit like this, as if being loyal is that hard. Why get married or have a boyfriend/girlfriend if you are just gonna fuck someone else anyway? Morons.*


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Did anyone other than me see that wrestling porn parody? Chyna had a mini rant at the beginning of the porno about how she hates Steph and Vince and wants to kill them. Bitch is bitter and nuts.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

I wonder if Cena did a Sextape like Hogan did? :cena3


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

I saw a brief piece of her scene with Lisa Ann. Did not enjoy it too well (do enjoy Lisa Ann).

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

Wow, she looks old. Cena, you could do better than that.

Anyway, I have finally caved in when it comes to Cena. It's near impossible to defend him. I hope this scandal takes his down a peg or two, down to a Randy Orton position.


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

Such a cunt.


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

:lmao pathetic WWE, how can you attack her with a lawsuit that's the man's FUCKING EX WIFE for christ's sake. Cena fucked if TMZ gets a hold of this story before the evidence is gone, QUICK SOMEONE SCREENCAP THE PORN STAR'S TWITTER!


----------



## 21 - 1 (Jan 8, 2010)

Why are people just buying into this without a shred of evidence?


----------



## Choc Lesnar (Jan 21, 2013)

VINT said:


> Source? Link?
> 
> Besides Cena can get pussy on tap, why go after an ugly pornstar filled with man-juice and pie?


I don't know what you think the process of sexual intercourse usually involves but pies are not normally utilised...


----------



## Vic (Jan 2, 2010)

Snape Killed Dumbleclaus said:


> Why are people just buying into this without a shred of evidence?


:lol yeah 24 pages and no source, just noticed.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't exactly see why this would have any effect on Cena's standing in the WWE. He won't make less money from sales, he won't become less over, what exactly is this story gonna do? Vince will laugh it off and not care about it ever again, like he should. This has nothing to do with Cena's kayfabe image, and that's all that matters.

*Also, NO SOURCE.*


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Monogamy is too cruel a rule.


----------



## Gareth Mallroy (Dec 10, 2012)

Oh, I doubt this is real, but bad publicity nonetheless.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Snape Killed Dumbleclaus said:


> Why are people just buying into this without a shred of evidence?


Because it's fun!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE is a publicly traded company. They don't want shit like this smearing their name.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

John Cena's Kama Sutra Edition: featuring ALL 5 positions. :cena2


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

loooool. Cenas the man


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2012)

superfudge said:


> Monogamy is too cruel a rule.


Yet a self imposed rule. Don't like it, don't get married. 

That being said, who cares what Cena gets up to off screen. He certainly isn't the first wrestler to cheat nor will he be the last. 

Vince will continue to keep Cena for the Kids, it's only the likes of the iwc that care about any of this and it's mostly to add more fuel to the Cena hate fires.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

I respect Cena's charity work.

I don't respect that he cheated on his wife.


----------



## Dr. Ian Malcolm (Jan 28, 2010)

If Tiger Woods can do it, why not Cena. Everyone should get a piece of the pie!


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> I respect Cena's charity work.
> 
> I don't respect that he cheated on his wife.





Who cares if he cheated on his wife, and this thread should be closed since it doesn't have a source.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Can't believe this thread went for 26 pages in such a short time.

Just confirmed Cena is the top draw easily


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Shocker. Good guy John is human.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow, over the course of a year? I mean to me cheating is not really a big deal with celebrities, not saying it's okay, just it seems to happen quite a bit to the point where it's almost naive to assume any guy who's on the road 300+ days a year would be faithful to his wife. But this definitely looks bad on him IMO. Doing it with the same chick for a year, it adds an emotional element to the physical cheating, far worse I'd say. 

I never understood why any of these guys get married in the first place. Just be like Derek Jeter, bang a different girl each night, no commitments, emotional attachment, or conflict/hurt. Don't get married if you can't accept the responsibilities.


----------



## Da Silva (Jun 28, 2011)

Sucks for his ex-wife that he wasn't a great husband (though I'm sure the money she's leaving with will compensate somewhat). It really shouldn't matter to us though, remember - The John Cena we see on RAW is just a character. He doesn't have to be a fucking saint in real life.

What does suck for us though, is how fucking boring he is.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Can't believe this thread went for 26 pages in such a short time.
> 
> Just confirmed Cena is the top draw easily


if cena would join the porn indusrty he be a top draw there as well


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Cena probably won't get the Tiger Woods treatment but this is pretty intriguing.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Now, whilst I completely detest the entire situation that society is in at the moment with the whole world needing/wanting to know what happens with people's private lives (look at the terminology people PRIVATE lives) if this gets some media attention it's obviously going to hit WWE hard seeing as their golden boy Cena is their main poster boy for the kiddies and what with these days of parents trying to control every aspect of their kids lives (another think I can't really stand) I can't really see many of them being happy that their kid's idol has been banging a porn star, I can't help but laugh at all this, you couldn't make it up.

Now I don't hate Cena (I not a fan really either) but I certainly cant stand the thought of him having yet another pro longed spell with the title, so hopefully this gathers some steam and gets some media attention forcing Vince to atleast go in a different direction come Mania.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

If he turns heel his new gimmick should be exactly like his true self. A sleazy, lying cheater who bangs prostitutes in his free time. The older guys would love it.. the kids and women would detest it.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

Does this even have a source?


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

#CUTFORCENA let's get this trending guys


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Cena better be careful his sponsors don't drop him. Cheating on your wife is a big deal especially when you are the top draw of a family oriented business. It's PG for a reason, and I think it's a bit silly for this man to get the good guy publicity that he gets.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

TheFranticJane said:


> Considering the vast philanthropic work Cena does on a regular basis - yeah, I'll support him no matter what. Call me a 'blind mark' if you want, perhaps the shoe fits :/
> 
> Now, the mods warned me. Starbuck sent me a warning saying I was a 'gimmick poster'.
> But the truth is that I respect John Cena, I respect his work for charity, I respect his promo skills and I respect how he pulled the business out of the 2003 slump.
> ...


Gee I wonder who did that....


----------



## BrendenPlayz (Feb 10, 2012)

You know Cena was on top because he doesn't lay down for anyone.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

DAT ASS on her though... :ambrose

Anyway, nothing is going to happen. Cena is going to move on. WWE won't give a shit. There's the sad truth.

Hustle. Loyalty. Cheat.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

And do you know what the funny thing in this entire situation is? This is the first time in 6 years that Cena has actually been interesting.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Rise Above Fidelity lol


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

That first picture looks fake as hell.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

Damn it's only 8am and I stumble onto this story.

Lisa Ann wasn't available?


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

J2D said:


> DAT ASS on her though... :ambrose
> 
> Anyway, nothing is going to happen. Cena is going to move on. WWE won't give a shit. There's the sad truth.
> 
> Hustle. Loyalty. Cheat.


Gotta love that "Family Values" the McMahons supported when Linda was running for office.:vince3


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Unless there's a source, or it's reported in mainstream news, nothing will come of it. 

Sorry, but that's the way it is. A few internet fans will be the only ones to kick up a fuss.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Sids_chickenleg said:


> Gotta love that "Family Values" the McMahons supported when Linda was running for office.:vince3


What, like this would be the first time Vince looks like an ass? 

"BE A STAR."
He belittled divas like Trish. 

The heels constantly bully. 

Rock, insulted the one fan who was kinda fat, insulting him because he was wearing a Punk shirt. 

Cena bullies the heels. 

Making Morrison pretty much job out till he left.

I mean, the list can go on and on. The problem is, having programs like Be A Star on PRO-WRESTLING is a stupid ass idea in itself.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

It would have been more interesting if she was a transgender porn star...


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

adrian_zombo said:


> If Tiger Woods can do it, why not Cena. Everyone should get a piece of the pie!


Tiger Woods is a hero though, if you're gonna cheat do it like him. Did it ever make 100 woman? Ada'boy Tiger!!!

You can't be whiter than white, run round shout loyalty after this...so maybe a gimmick tweak or they'll just not acknowledge it at all.

Sent via laptop


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> Love how everyone's just buying this without even a hint of a source or anything. Hey I saw three fat dudes with spinner belts last night on Raw, guess Cena's fucking them too.




I strongly recommend not to post their pictures. Hutz


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> It would have been more interesting if she was a transgender porn star...


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

Soccer mums to start harrasing john cena's ex for making up shit...! you just know it!!...


----------



## Tony Tornado (Dec 19, 2011)

BULLY said:


>


You just happened to have that in your back pocket, right?


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Should've went with someone like Cherokee D'ass.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

I knew it, the whole 'Be a star' and 'Make a Wish' crap is just to hide that he is a sex addict who enjoys bisexual orgies.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

People losing their shit over an athlete cheating on his wife and some of you are wanting to burn him at the stake for it? The fuck outta here.

Be A Star is about stopping bullying, not stopping cheating. Vince isn't a dummy.

Oh yeah, I forgot. It's because it's Cena that you're responding this way.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Cena needs to take loyalty and respect out of his slogan.

He can keep hustle, though.


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Mclovin it said:


> I hate Cena but :kenny. *What does him cheating on his wife has do with his job?*


Well, he is supposed to be a role model for the young, impressionable Cenation, and what three words he is supposed to live his life by?...

Hustle, *Loyalty*, *Respect*



Premium Walls said:


> *I think it's funny that people hate on Cena for doing this. Dude is on the road 300 days a year and gets top shelf pussy THROWN at him every single place he goes.* Any guy would crack under that pressure eventually, I'd have to think. He's on the road a lot away from home, probably does in fact get lonely sometimes, believe it or not. Makes sense why he'd do it. I'm not saying what he did was right, I'm just saying I understand why he did it and it's funny to me how some people hate on him for it when almost any guy would do the exact same thing. And if you say you wouldn't, then you obviously don't have ass being thrown at you everywhere you go like he does.


So, why didn't he take some of that, instead of getting with this busted, old skank?


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

I'm the only man here who thinks Kendra Lust is hot?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

HUSTLE, LOYALTY AND RESPECT.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Fake or not, I'm more surprised by some of the replies in this thread.

"MAN YOU TOTALLY WOULD CHEAT, IF YOU WERE IN HIS SHOES"
No, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't, it's called having morals and dignity.
Not to mention it would crush my wife and kids emotionally and financially.

You don't speak for everyone else.

As before, fake or not ; nothing will change.
If real, WWE will just sweep it under the rug and we'll still get that Cena reign of dominance.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot. It's because it's Cena that you're responding this way.


Personally, if it was Sandow I'd have lost respect for him. I can't stand people who do this.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Expectnomercy316 said:


> I'm the only man here who thinks Kendra Lust is hot?


I'd hit it. 

(Y)


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

People need to get off of Cena's dick. He clearly doesn't have space for another pussy right now. 

Although I'm sure he'll be accepting applications soon enough, and when he does, y'all can be front-runners.


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

Atta boy Cena. Liz was a hideous looking creature anyway. Why you even decided to marry her in the first place...


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

Expectnomercy316 said:


> I'm the only man here who thinks Kendra Lust is hot?


I'd hit it too, but you'd think he'd go for someone like Jennifer White or Nikki Anne instead or something lol.


----------



## imthemountie (Dec 5, 2012)

Expectnomercy316 said:


> I'm the only man here who thinks Kendra Lust is hot?


No. At least from the 2 photos posted on the first page of the thread, she is dope. Can't help but chuckle at people taking shots at her appearance.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

BULLY said:


>


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

Be A Star:cena


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

LOL @ I don't give a fuck! :cody


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

BULLY said:


>












Lets go Cena!


----------



## Crowking (Oct 19, 2011)

Premium Walls said:


> I think it's funny that people hate on Cena for doing this. Dude is on the road 300 days a year and gets top shelf pussy THROWN at him every single place he goes. Any guy would crack under that pressure eventually, I'd have to think. He's on the road a lot away from home, probably does in fact get lonely sometimes, believe it or not. Makes sense why he'd do it. I'm not saying what he did was right, I'm just saying I understand why he did it and it's funny to me how some people hate on him for it when almost any guy would do the exact same thing. And if you say you wouldn't, then you obviously don't have ass being thrown at you everywhere you go like he does.


lol I don't care whether he cheated or not, I just think the hypocrisy is pretty funny when I remember what happened to Lita and Edge.

Wrestlers always fuck around. Matt Hardy was reported to do so as well, and Edge got his cover blown when he told Matt he would stop but didn't :lol the truth is, they have no respect for relationships. I would not be surprised if the reason why Lita is on the road with Punk is to make sure neither one of them fucks some random.

Regardless, it's no reason to hate or fire any wrestler, whether they are Cena, CM Punk, Randy Orton, Kelly Kelly etc. Cheating is endemic and sleeping around is a part of the culture. AJ Lee and Kaitlyn probably get up to the same type of behavior and if they don't now will soon. Fans who hate on wrestlers for this need to find other reasons.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh Cena, fails at bodybuilding, becomes shitty wrestler, turns out to be a Grade A douche bag. 

He should have never been born.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

kobra860 said:


> I strongly recommend not to post their pictures. Hutz


Couldn't be any worse then the gif Bully posted.

People really will try to grasp at anything to try and get Cena off tv, even a fake/unconfirmed story about something that quite honestly happens to more people then you think. If people knew the amount of CEOs and stars that cheat and reacted this way every time they'd lose their minds.


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

damn cena why did you do , how can a face of universe go married then go feed his dick to Aids covered porn star when the wife sleeps then return to home and place that thing into the wifes mouth, the same mouth which kisses your children john damnit


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

BULLY said:


>


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

Jennifer White, Tori Black, hell even Gianna Michaels...he surely could have chosen wiser.


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

WWE attacking Cena's ex wife? so stupid..

like in 2002 when WWE put a gag order on Debra so she would not reveal that Stone Cold hit her, as it would cost the company millions of dollars.


----------



## mrmacman (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't see cena in any of those pics.

Fake.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

To all the people that are saying "SO? he just cheated". Look at what that did to tiger woods of all people. Whether we think it matters or not, it is a big deal to corporations like WWE. If this story is true and hits public with TMZ, look for shit to hit the fan. If Cena wasn't some super role model, I would say there wouldn't be much to happen. But, he is.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm not buying any of this until we hear confirmation.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

WWEUniverse said:


> damn cena why did you do , how can a face of universe go married then go feed his dick to Aids covered porn star when the wife sleeps then return to home and place that thing into the wifes mouth, the same mouth which kisses your children john damnit


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

I'm dying!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

WWEUniverse said:


> damn cena why did you do , how can a face of universe go married then go feed his dick to Aids covered porn star when the wife sleeps then return to home and place that thing into the wifes mouth, the same mouth which kisses your children john damnit


:lmao Can't be legit.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

WWEUniverse said:


> damn cena why did you do , how can a face of universe go married then go feed his dick to Aids covered porn star when the wife sleeps then return to home and place that thing into the wifes mouth, the same mouth which kisses your children john damnit


:lmao got damn rep restrictions


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I can't believe they're threatening his ex-wife with a lawsuit.

The entire thing about him hooking up with a porn star for a year is hilarious to me though. :lmao 

Won't Cena think of the children!? :cena4


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

itsmadness said:


> Perfect role model for kids
> 
> 
> John Cena's ex wife Elizabeth Huberdeau has revealed the reason why the couple split. She says Cena cheated on her with a porn star by the name of Kendra Lust. Cena apparently met this woman at the gym and they hit it off. Cena had sex with Kendra Lust over the period of 1 year. Viewing Kendra Lust's twitter posts confirms this story and the WWE is now scrambling to keep this story under wraps. The WWE has already threatened Elizabeth Huberdeau with a lawsuit and has asked Kendra Lust to delete her twitter account. More developing...


I can just imagine Cena Doggy Styling her while she wears the belt.

TBH it's pretty understandable that superstars would cheat on their spouses when they are on road almost year round i believe.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

if this got enough mainstream attention it could ruin Cena's reputation. He'd be dropped from that fruity pebbles deal and all the other PG sponsorship's. No child friendly companies would want a guy who cheats on his wife with Porn stars. It just looks bad. Assuming that it's true? Vince would have to shell out a lot of money to keep things quiet and to pay off his wife. I'd say there's tons of dirt his wife could sell but she can't because Vince would make her life miserable.

Cena comes across as a real sleazebag, you can just tell that guy is FAKE. I don't like the look of him at all that's why I don't like him.


----------



## B. [R] (Jan 31, 2012)

DAT ASS AND DAT WWE TITLE, for some reason though it fits. Cena is a fucking pimp, although now this just confirms that WWE is hypocrite city.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

mrmacman said:


> I don't see cena in any of those pics.
> 
> Fake.


Not only that, but that belt is a replica. There's not even a name plate on it.

uh uh. Not snowing me


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

32 pages?

Really?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

TheFranticJane said:


> Placing your own NATURAL sexual urges above the man-made, redundant concept of monogamy is indeed a great sign of both maturity and intellectual enlightenment.
> Because John was herded into a Church, said a few hollow words and put a round bit of metal on his finger he HAS to only be with one woman?
> John Cena is a star, John Cena is the biggest name in wrestling today. He is SURROUNDED by beautiful women who throw themselves at him. He only acted the way any warm-blooded male would act, he gave in to the instincts that nature gifted him with.
> 
> Who's more mature? The one who embraces their true nature? Or one who hides that nature behind the quasi-mystic mumbo-jumbo of marriage and its supposed sanctity?


I seriously hope you're just trolling.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

LOL OMG!!!!!! Cena just got busted!!!!!! try cover that one up Vince your golden boy has been exposed for what he truely is. Wow my god


----------



## DA (Nov 22, 2012)

WWEUniverse said:


> damn cena why did you do , how can a face of universe go married then go feed his dick to Aids covered porn star when the wife sleeps then return to home and place that thing into the wifes mouth, the same mouth which kisses your children john damnit


My life won't be complete until I the above quote said by Jim Ross. BAW GAWD, DAMMIT JOHN, WHY DID YOU DO IT?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

TKOK said:


> I can just imagine Cena Doggy Styling her while she wears the belt.
> 
> TBH it's pretty understandable that superstars would cheat on their spouses when they are on road almost year round i believe.


Why the hell would you imagine CENA doggystyling her while she wears the belt? Why not imagine her being doggystyled without paying any attention to who's doing it?


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

I remember Cena saying he doesn't say no to women. So it's his wife's fault.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Cena is no role model to kids now after this reveal lol. And theres no way WWE can sue his ex wife for revealing the truth she is doing everyone a favour and showing the world what John Cena is really like good on you Liz


----------



## The CRA1GER (Mar 14, 2011)

Good for John. Bang everything you can.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

mgman said:


> Why the hell would you imagine CENA doggystyling her while she wears the belt? Why not imagine her being doggystyled without paying any attention to who's doing it?


The Title belt did it.


----------



## The Smark One (Jan 27, 2013)

Dat HEEL turn?


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Just looked it up.

All I could find were two other forums talking about it. 

Can't find a credible source.

Although I would lol imagining Cena trying to pick up chicks in his ring gear while carrying around a replica title :lmao


----------



## gem'no (Nov 11, 2006)

He cheated on his wife for a whole _year_?

What a cowardly asshole.

If you cheat, then at least tell your wife afterwards. Especially if you continue to do so. 

If you need to have sex with different girls, it's cool. But at least be honest, even if it makes you lose your relationship.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Porn stars need love too....


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Um, any reliable sources?

For all we know the OP could have made it up himself.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Cena and Punk are the kings of the iwc. Seems any little thing they do gets blown up and ends up in a 25+ page thread. I would say it isnt a big deal but like a previous poster said, cheating ruined Tiger Woods. Cena is portrayed as such an awesome good guy that if this were true and picked up steam it could really hurt Cena and WWE.

Story would have been.more interesting if the pornstar was black,Latin or Asian though :lol


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

John Cena is no good guy he cheated on his wife for a whole year with a porn star that just shows what kind of man he really is. Fuck you John Cena you asshole!!!!! I so wish Liz took him to the cleaners and took everything off him in the divorce


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Man what a fuckin ass on that girl, you know I've spent my life learning how to knead bread just so I could practice for when I run into a porn star booty like that


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Um, any reliable sources?
> 
> For all we know the OP could have made it up himself.


Yeah I can't find anything.

Didn't find anything about Cena on her twitter in the last 24 hours, not on TMZ, and not even on dirtsheets.

Yeah, it's probably fake.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

RenegadexParagon said:


> Yeah I can't find anything.
> 
> Didn't find anything about Cena on her twitter in the last 24 hours, not on TMZ, and not even on dirtsheets.
> 
> Yeah, it's probably fake.


Unless something doesn't come out soon, it is fake.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)

Being a cheater is still better than being a wife beater


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

Posted on Jul 23
Kendra Lust 
#RAW1000 #WWE The Champ  xo @WWE #4WordsAfterABreakUp ...you can't see me

https://twitter.com/KendraLust/status/227573146717413376/photo/1


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

I bet Cena bangs heaps of porn stars on the road. WWE just have plenty of practice cleaning up the mess.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

RenegadexParagon said:


> Yeah I can't find anything.
> 
> Didn't find anything about Cena on her twitter in the last 24 hours, not on TMZ, and not even on dirtsheets.
> 
> Yeah, it's probably fake.


I googled it and all i got was stuff from 5 or 6 months ago, nothing mentioning a pornstar.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes, and I am surew this Kendra lust is the ONLY person he cheated on his wife with as well unk2


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I wonder if 'Lust' is her porn name or if she was born with that and destined to be a porn star?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

I wonder what Iron Sheik thinks about this story?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

trevs909 said:


> Posted on Jul 23
> Kendra Lust
> #RAW1000 #WWE The Champ  xo @WWE #4WordsAfterABreakUp ...you can't see me
> 
> https://twitter.com/KendraLust/status/227573146717413376/photo/1


I'm not making excuses, but for all we know show could just be saying that for the hell of it. Hell, CM Punk was the WWE Champion around the 1000th RAW, not Cena. She could be saying "you can't see me" because she's holding the belt. Who knows?


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> I wonder what Iron Sheik thinks about this story?


"Motherfucker fucks fucking fuck."


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

HE'S A *** LIKE MICHAEL JACKSON, DAT PIECE OF SHIT!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

James1o1o said:


> "Motherfucker fucks fucking fuck."


:lol

I don't think Iron Sheik could have put it any better.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

itssoeasy23 said:


> I'm not making excuses, but for all we know show could just be saying that for the hell of it. Hell, CM Punk was the WWE Champion around the 1000th RAW, not Cena. She could be saying "you can't see me" because she's holding the belt. Who knows?


i agree. That's all I could dig up on it. Unless some more info come up, I'll be reserving my judgement.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

-Extra- said:


> I wonder what Iron Sheik thinks about this story?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

trevs909 said:


> i agree. That's all I could dig up on it. Unless some more info come up, I'll be reserving my judgement.


he only reason why people are going ape-shit all over it is because it's John Cena. And I know how anti-Cena people are, they'll use anything to bash Cena will, even if it's fake.

I mean, come on! 35 pages for something that's only been posted on a wrestling forum? It seems like the anti-Cena fans want anything to talk negative about Cena.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

who really gives a fuck? people cheat. get over it.

people that brought up be a star in the early portion of the thread, didn't bother wasting my time reading 10 pages of butthurt marks, need to realize that be a star is a bullying campaign. having sex with a woman because you're dissatisfied with your marriage is not bullying lol.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Cena was never champion in the last year

That picture was taken with a replica belt


----------



## Pari Marshall (Jan 29, 2012)

Wouldn't it be fantastic if someone called Cena out on this? Come on, WWE Creative. Take this and use it for a Heel turn. It's the only way.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

you don't even need a source for people to buy bullshit these days


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

lol title is probably fake, doesn't even have cena's name on it.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

I knew there was a reason they brought the Godfather back, have him and Cena team up and call them "The New Supply and Demand"


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Ricezilla said:


> you don't even need a source for people to buy bullshit these days


The only reason why a majority of people here think it's true is because it's against John Cena.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

"Even if its fake (which very likely is), its still good to shit on Cena. " - the motto of this thread.


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

He doesn't live up to the character he portrays on television!? Stawp teh [email protected]#@11


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

-Extra- said:


> "Even if its fake (which very likely is), its still good to shit on Cena. " - the motto of this thread.


Agreed. This topic was just for the unwashed masses to shit on Cena. Kind of pathetic when you think about it.

And to the people who are probably going to call me a Cena mark for actually trying to find out factual sources and the like, I would be saying the same stuff if this topic was against CM Punk. Or even The Rock. Bullshit is bullshit no matter who is involved in it.


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

scrilla said:


> who really gives a fuck? people cheat. get over it.
> 
> people that brought up be a star in the early portion of the thread, didn't bother wasting my time reading 10 pages of butthurt marks, need to realize that be a star is a bullying campaign. having sex with a woman because you're dissatisfied with your marriage is not bullying lol.


What kind of mentality is that? Should we not care about despicable things just because people do them? The logic of your posts extends to that we should only care about despicable things that no one does. Seems smart...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Hustle, LOYALTY and respect at it's finest folks.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

in the grand scheme of things cheating isn't really that despicable. it's not like he beat his wife. :austin2


----------



## LeapingLannyPoffo (Sep 27, 2010)

scrilla said:


> in the grand scheme of things cheating isn't really that despicable. it's not like he beat his wife. :austin2


He beat his wife with his cock. The best kind of beating.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

i contacted tmz by the way this is great stuff, 

HUSTLE LOYALTY AND RESPECT :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Lol at the people who are now on their pious high horse and saying "dar he shud tell truf to wifey. dat not nice"
The life of a sports WAG = knowing that your husband is screwing around and putting up with it as long as you're still the #1 bitch in his life and the checks keep coming in. 
The wife knew and accepted it and it wasn't until the divorce happened that she's putting him on blast. That's her prerogative but I can guarantee that this wasn't a shocker for her, especially when he has openly admitted to fucking around. You guys are embarrassingly gullible.

I'll look down on a motherfucker if he murders his wife and kids, not if he bangs a groupie.


----------



## hhhfan474 (Nov 7, 2006)

Mrs. Austin Aries said:


> There are no real sources for this info that I can find, though.


That's because there is no real source. Apparently it's ok to make threads without a source, but others that do have credible sources get closed (by a mod that doesn't have a clue)

But then again this is the site that thinks wrestlezone is a good source. :lmao


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

And I find it funny ever since people (including me) have started to bring out factual arguments about there not being any sources, this topic has massively died down.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I'll look down on a motherfucker if he murders his wife and kids, not if he bangs a groupie.


at least Chris didn't cheat with a porn star. plus his gimmick was a murderer. John Cena is breaking his gimmick of loyalty and respect! he needs to be fired ASAP.






:cena2


----------



## animus (Feb 20, 2011)

Assuming this is true. What grounds can the WWE sue John Cena's ex wife on anyways. And personally I could give 2 shits less if he banged some over the hill porn star almost no one has heard of. If if was Sasha Gray I'd be giving Johnny a round of an applause lol.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

HankHill_85 said:


> Porn stars need love too....


If they got it then they wouldn't be in porn. :artest2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Lol at the people who are now on their pious high horse and saying "dar he shud tell truf to wifey. dat not nice"
> The life of a sports WAG = knowing that your husband is screwing around and putting up with it as long as you're still the #1 bitch in his life and the checks keep coming in.
> The wife knew and accepted it and it wasn't until the divorce happened that she's putting him on blast. That's her prerogative but I can guarantee that this wasn't a shocker for her, especially when he has openly admitted to fucking around. You guys are embarrassingly gullible.
> 
> I'll look down on a motherfucker if he murders his wife and kids, not if he bangs a groupie.


:argh:
You make no sense.

If she knew and accepted it and was just in it for the money like you ignorantly claim, then why did she want the divorce in the first place?

A person's occupation is not an excuse for being a dishonest, vow breaking, hypocritical jackass. The guy is just a breathing machine for his dick.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

just b/c i'm bored. evil peter responding to a thread about hating benoit:



Evil Peter said:


> *I don't hate him and I don't have any other active emotions about him as a person either.* He did something extremely despicable but* I just can't spend my time being angry at everything bad in the world.* I do acknowledge that I'm a bad person for ignoring the starving children while stuffing my face and so on though.
> 
> My active opinions of Benoit are solely centered around him as a performer, and he was fantastic in the ring.


:westbrook2


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

So about that credible source... oh wait there isn't any.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Nearly 9 hours and the only source is this very forum. 

Yeah, I'm calling bullshit on this.


----------



## Joey C (Mar 8, 2005)

After the Tiger Woods scandal was revealed, I always figured GSP would be the next to come down as a sex crazed maniac, not the blessed Cena!


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

LOL!! CNEA FANBOYS RUINED!


----------



## smackdown1111 (Sep 28, 2004)

That Cena sure is a popular guy. This right here is the reason Cena isn't getting fired you fools.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Joey C said:


> After the Tiger Woods scandal was revealed, I always figured GSP would be the next to come down as a sex crazed maniac, not the blessed Cena!


GSP isn't married as far as i know so it wouldn't matter.


----------



## Len Hughes Presents (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

"It's on the internet." And it's against Cena."

"So it must be true."


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Nearly 9 hours and the only source is this very forum.
> 
> Yeah, I'm calling bullshit on this.


FAIL!

The other source is this forum: http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=151808083&page=1

And don't forget this one: http://www.the-coli.com/tsc/88317-cena-smashing-pornstar-kendra-lust-main-reason-his-divorce.html 

:lmao :lmao

Seriously though, that's all I can find on the subject besides this forum.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> :argh:
> You make no sense.
> 
> If she knew and accepted it and was just in it for the money like you ignorantly claim, then why did she want the divorce in the first place?


Gee, maybe because she never wanted a divorce.

It was Cena who filed.

Sent from my SPH-M830 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> "It's on the internet." And it's against Cena."
> 
> "So it must be true."


Someone should make a topic about something negative and false about Cena and see what the response will be...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Trifektah said:


> :argh:
> You make no sense.
> 
> If she knew and accepted it and was just in it for the money like you ignorantly claim, then why did she want the divorce in the first place?
> ...


Cena filed.

Yeah you don't get it. Never once did I say that these women are just in it for the money but in these marriages/relationships, there's usually a give and take. 
What's hypocritical/dishonest about him doing this when none of us know what the rules were of his relationship with her and more often than not, it's accepted yet not spoken openly that cheating is pretty much as normal as breathing? I don't think you realize how many of these wives and girlfriends will _allow_ these guys to do this shit until the guy wants to get all bold, break off the relationship and the wife puts him on blast.

All of a sudden, everyone is about treating people with respect when you guys are the same ones talking about blowing wads on AJ Lee. Respect my ass.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Cycloneon said:


> Someone should make a topic about something negative and false about Cena and see what the response will be...


Someone should make a topic negative and false about The Rock and see the responses. 

"Bullshit"
"It's not real"
"No chance in hell"
"It's probably just some asshole who's a Punk fan"
"It's not possible"
"It's all made up"

I'm not one that's for double standards, but we all know that would happen if this story was against The Rock.


----------



## Ph3n0m (Mar 18, 2009)

Bret Hart cheated on his wife at least once a week when he was WWF Champion... QUICK, REMOVE HIM FROM THE HALL OF FAME AND WIPE HIS TITLE REIGNS FROM THE RECORD!!!

Seriously, who gives a shit? I can see a lot of you clinging onto this like it might hurt his career, but the fact the WWE are standing behind him from the get go should suggest it won't hurt him in any way, shape or form.

I'm as fed up as the rest of you with Cena but I'm not gonna jump all over his private life in a hope of bringing change to the WWE cause I honestly couldn't give a single fuck.


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

What is Cena's obession with ugly women? This porn bitch, Bella twins. Damn Cena has no taste in women. Cena could easily upgrade.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

John Cena: HUSTLE LOYALTY RESPECT

im sure john will just go to a charity pose next to some bald kid and make this go away

such a HORRIBLE Human being.....ugh


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

ThePandagirl20 said:


> What is Cena's obession with ugly women? This porn bitch, Bella twins. Damn Cena has no taste in women. Cena could easily upgrade.


cena is a good man. he cares about what's on the inside. (usually his cock)


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

ThePandagirl20 said:


> What is Cena's obession with ugly women? This porn bitch, Bella twins. Damn Cena has no taste in women. Cena could easily upgrade.


DAT LOVE


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

I thought it was his relationship with Mickie James that ruined his marriage? 

Wasn't there also a rumor that they had a massive fall out over home decorations and that was the final straw?

Until the OP edits his post with some with more proof instead of some random hooker with a belt than this is just joining the long list of unconfirmed rumours.


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Cena has gone up in my mind.

Alpha as fuck. Doing the business. Banging girls 24/7. All above 8/10 aswell. 

The champ is truly here.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol. most of them cheat, they're on the road all the time getting drunk, probably on drugs, and they're getting tempted by hot girls every night, i'd assume. especialy cena, think of all the pussy he must turn down. it's one thing if you're in a good relationship, but i'm sure he was tired of his wife being a cunt(i mean just look at her, u can tell she married him for the wrong reasons, and she herself most likely cheats) his fault for marrying her, but i don't care if he cheated. that's his personal life, wwe is his job, so it shouldn't affect that.


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

ThePandagirl20 said:


> What is Cena's obession with ugly women? This porn bitch, Bella twins. Damn Cena has no taste in women. Cena could easily upgrade.


If you think the Bellas are ugly, you need your eyes checked bro.

Lemme guess, pointy elbows


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

ROUSEY said:


> Wasn't there also a *tumor *that they had a massive fall out over home decorations and that was the final straw?


nah you're confusing Cena's make-a-wish career with his marriage.



BULLY said:


> If you think the Bellas are ugly, you need your eyes checked bro.
> 
> Lemme guess, pointy elbows


her name implies she's a chick. must be hotter than both bellas combined.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

400 posts and no source?

DAMN


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Jobberwacky said:


> 400 posts and no source?
> 
> DAMN


There doesn't have to be source. 

If it's negative news against John Cena, it's real.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Are people really surprised? Look how he treated AJ Lee and the disrespect he constantly shows Vickie.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

no need for a source. thread is doing a great job of exposing the hypocritical fickle John Cena haters.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena is banging the ugly Bella, though.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

clearly he's a fake tits kind of guy.


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

scrilla said:


> nah you're confusing Cena's make-a-wish career with his marriage.
> 
> 
> 
> her name implies she's a chick. must be hotter than both bellas combined.


Haha! Predictive text on my phone :side:


----------



## DualShock (Jan 9, 2012)

No wonder, he is #2 in the most dateable superstars & divas list


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Jobberwacky said:


> 400 posts and no source?
> 
> DAMN


THIS FORUM IS THE SOURCE GOD DAMMIT! 

New info- John Cena is the leader of the Illuminati and has ties to Al Qaeda. Wait...... I've just been informed that John Cena and Osama Bin Laden were brothers!

It's all facts ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

ThePandagirl20 said:


> What is Cena's obession with ugly women? This porn bitch, Bella twins. Damn Cena has no taste in women. Cena could easily upgrade.


There is this famous interview in which Cena admits he banged an overweight chick and loved it. I can't find it on youtube anymore (guess they erased it), but if you look for it on google it's still out there in written form. Guess most people know which interview I am talking about anyways.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah no source. Maybe when the ex-wife's book is released.

lol @ the replies in here though


----------

